# مساعدات الصهر (welding fluxes)



## عبير عبد الرحمن (9 يونيو 2009)

اثناء عمليه اللحام يجب التقليل من تاثير عمليه الاكسده والتفاعلات الكيميائيه التي تحدث اثناء اللحام ولتفادي زلك والحصول علي وصله لحام جيده نستخدم مساعدات الصهر والتي تتكون من مجموعه من الكيماويات في صوره مسحوق او عجينه
ويجب ان تنصهر عند درجات حراره اقل من درجه انصهار المعدن الملحوم وتكون اقل كثافه من مصهور المعدن حتي تطفو علي السطح.
_الوظائف الاساسيه لمساعدات الصهر:_
_1-الاتحاد مع الشوائب غير المعدنيه علي سطح المعدن حيث تكون معها خبثا يطفو علي سطح بركه اللحام_
_(weilding pool)_
_2-اختزال اكاسيد المعادن المتكونه قبل او اثناء اللحام وتكون معها خبثا._
_3-قد تحتوي مساعدات الصهر علي اضافات تساعد علي تحسين خواص المعدن في منطقه اللحام او التخلص من الغازات المتولده اثناء اللحام._
_4-تعمل طبقه الخبث علي منع تاكسد المعدن في منطقه اللحام بفعل اكسجين الهواء الجوي كما تعمل علي اتاحه الفرصه للتبريد التدريجي للمعدن في منطقه اللحام مما يحسن خواصه الميكانيكيه ._
_بعض المواد التي تتطلب وجود مساعدات صهر_
_البرونز- الحديد الزهر -النحاس الاصفر-الصلب الزي لايصدا-الالومنيوم ولا تتطلب انواع الصلب الكربوني مساعدات صهرز:56:_


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (9 يونيو 2009)

يبدو ان حضرتك متخصصة فى اللحام عموما الف شكر على معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## ابو عبد الأعلى (10 يونيو 2009)

*شكر*

شكرا جدا مهندسه عبير ونتمنى المزيد عن اللحام وطرق اختباراته


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## طارق العكل (1 نوفمبر 2011)

اخوانى انا اقوم الان بالعمل فى شبكة حريق وتوجد بعض التسريبات فى اللحامات فهل من الممكن استخدم مساعدات اللحام حتى اقضى على التسريب وماهى افضل انواع المساعدات التى تتماشى مع مواسير seamless المستخدمة فى مكافحة الحريق


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (6 نوفمبر 2011)

هل مساعدات اللحام التي تقصديها هي ال flux الذي يغطي سلك اللحام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

